
Cuba's 'sonic weapon' may have been mosquito gas - acdanger
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-49770369
======
tyingq
I wonder if this is a sort of example where being wealthy relative to most of
the population was a disadvantage. Perhaps they oversprayed in an attempt to
make this upscale area more mosquito free than usual.

------
NullPrefix
Why is this linking to a google redirect? It's not like the URL is shorter
that way.

------
srbby
Better link: [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-49770369](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-49770369)

Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21017914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21017914)

~~~
dang
URL changed to that from
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=newss...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=newssearch&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwibrKjOtujkAhVMm-
AKHbipA5QQxfQBCC4wAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.com%2Fnews%2Fworld-latin-
america-49770369&usg=AOvVaw3P8AyY1Oh1vQ4WfCeBCZNh). Thanks!

